# Technicalities; Destinations' Setting Insurance without a ping.



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

You're done for the day but have a few dead miles to get home, so you set destination your home address or any other of your desired destinations. Uber tries to find you a ride going your direction (more or less.) Is Uber considering your trip to your set destination as a pool? If yes, is Uber the primary insurer or you're on your own while Uber is looking for a match for your trip? My guess is that I'm not insured by Uber while traveling to my destination until I get a ping and I accept. Being on my own means my personal insurance should cover my liabilities during the trip to the destination without an accepted ping. But if Uber consider the trip to the set destination to be a pool ride even without an accepted ping, does my insurance has a reason to decline coverage?


----------



## unitxero (Jul 10, 2016)

During that period of time Uber is supplemental insurance and you're going to have to pay their 1,000 deductible to have them aid you. You should have *your own* appropriate insurance during that period you're Online and looking for a trip to a destination. Do not ever rely on Uber for insurance. Their insurance adjusters are not there for your best interest, you are not their customer. Get appropriate levels of insurance on your own, and make sure you have Rideshare coverage.

UBER'S INSURANCE PROGRAM

From the time you log in to the Uber driver App until you accept a trip, Uber maintains automobile liability coverage in amounts of at least $50,000 for the driver's liability for bodily injury to one person, $100,000 per each accident, and $25,000 for property damage caused to others.

This policy provide coverage if your personal auto policy does not provide coverage or if your policy's limits are less than these amounts. This policy may also include personal injury protection and/or uninsured/underinsured motorist coverage if it is required by law in the state in which you drive.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

unitxero, thank you for your comprehensive explanation in a professional manner which is highly appreciated.

I do have a Liberty Mutual insurance tailored for ridesharing coverage and they fill all the gaps used by uber to deny coverage and they are well informed about my ridesharing business. They would fill any gap/s left out by Uber. Their coverage would stop as soon as I accept a ping and start again as soon as I drop off my pax. 

The licensed agent, actual Liberty Mutual employee has a good understanding of this business, however, I shall submit the question regarding coverage while enroute to my desired destnation to my own insurance and at the same time to Uber from whom I have the lowest expectation of truthful response.

Thank you again for your professionalism in what you're doing and the corrective actions you have taken.

Please kindly delete my brief response which start with the "Wow" as it doesn't belong here. I wrote it in anger which wasn't proper behavior. Thank you.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Even if you get a rider on your personal insurance policy you are still going to have to rely on Ubers insurance especially when you have a passenger in the vehicle. If you do not feel that you can rely on Ubers insurance to cover what they are supposed to cover than you should not get a rider but full commercial insurance on your own.


----------

